# Looking to relocate to Klamath Falls, Or



## lisamb43@yahoo.com (Apr 4, 2013)

Good afternoon and thank for you reading this post.  I am currently looking at relocating to Klamath Falls, Or and am seeking employment.  I have have worked in the same General Surgery Practice for the past 11 years.   

     I have a strong knowledge of Endovascular, Gastroenterology or Colorectal CPT Codes and ICD9 codes.  Working in smaller offiice you are required to preform other duties so I have also done patient registration, charge entry, managing Medicare, Medicaid and Third Party insurance company denials and appeals, report productions for administration, assisting with insurance  contracting, insurance authorizations, verify patient eligibility, training new staff, auditing patient accounts for accuracy of information, doctor credentialing , Co-Authored Managed Care procedures and assisted in increased revenue for physicians.  

     I started with the company as Insurance Biller, promoted to Lead in the Business Office and now Denial Management Coordinator.

     I would be happy to forward a resume. letters of recommendation and references.  I will condsider a remote position as well.  I am not currently certified however I am a member of the AAPC and studing for my CPC exam.


----------



## gretaperry (Apr 5, 2013)

*Cpc-a*

Check Sky Lakes Medical Center they have positions open for coders right now. Good Luck


----------



## lisamb43@yahoo.com (Apr 7, 2013)

I have applied for some positions with Sky Lakes.  I was actually told by a lady in HR that they do not typically review applications from out of state.   I would love to work for them  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

